# السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*يجرى مجلس أمناء السلفيين، تشكيل لجاناً شعبية لتأمين الكنائس فى احتفالات عيد الميلاد المجيد، وقال الشيخ حسن محمد كامل، رئيس لجنة الإعلام بمجلس الأمناء، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": نقوم حالياً بتشكيل لجان لتأمين وحماية كنائس إخواننا الأقباط خلال أعياد الميلاد، حتى لا تكون هناك أى تعديات عليها، وسيتم توزيع تلك اللجان وفق الانتشار الجغرافى للكنائس".

وأضاف كامل: "الهدف من تلك اللجان هو هدم أى ترتيبات لهدم استقرار مصر، وحماية كافة طوائف الشعب، وهذا من صميم شرع الله".*
30:30:30:​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

لازم يعملوا كدا علشان يثبتوا للعالم كله صحة المثل اللى بيقول

حاميها حراميها​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يخليك لامك هههههههههههه

طبعا مش هيحصل اى حاجة السنة دى عشان ياخدوا دور الحماه 

وكمان عشان الارهابين الوحشين اللى بيقتلونا كل مرة مش هيبقوا فاضيين هيبقوا واقفين برة للحماية هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> لازم يعملوا كدا علشان يثبتوا للعالم كله صحة المثل اللى بيقول
> 
> حاميها حراميها​



*قصدك حاميها حارقها وهاددها ههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك ع الخبر الطريف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ربنا يخليك لامك هههههههههههه
> 
> طبعا مش هيحصل اى حاجة السنة دى عشان ياخدوا دور الحماه
> 
> وكمان عشان الارهابين الوحشين اللى بيقتلونا كل مرة مش هيبقوا فاضيين هيبقوا واقفين برة للحماية هههههههههههه



*يابنتى للسياسه حسابات اخرى
وهما عاوزين يثبتوا للعالم أنهم ادها
يلا ادينا بنتفرج ههههههه*


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا* 
------------------------------------------------------------
*السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يعنى  لا كده نافع -- ولا كده نافع
واضح انكم مش عارفين انتم عايزين  ايه  !!!!


----------



## تـ+ـونى (27 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا*
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> *السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



انا مش شايف ى تناقض
ممكن يحمونا وهما مكشرين لينا​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> *رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا*
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> *السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



احنا عايزين اللى فى قلوبكوا مش النفاق

عايزة اقولك ان رئيس حزب الاصالة رجع فى كلامه وقال الاسطوانة المشروخة انا صحابى وجيرانى مسيحين و هعيد عليهم

وقال انه كان يقصد المسيحيون اللى بيلجأوا للغرب ويستقوا بيهم


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا*
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> *السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


*اللي مش عايز يهنينا بالعيد هو حر اخلاقه كده و المحبة مش بتتزرع في الناس و احنا الكنيسة بتعلمنا نحب كل الناس لكن في الجوامع انت ادري بقي* *و ادي عينة بس مش كل الناس زيه *
*و السلفيين مين علشان يحمونا !!!
هو مش فيه امن في البلد و لا خلاص السلفيين بقوا حماه الحمي و رجال المهمات الصعبة !!
و لا حركات علشان الانتخابات !! *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا*
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> *السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



*لا عارفين كويس يا اخ ريد
ان السلفيين دول بالذات دمنا لسه مالى ايديهم 
طيب ما امبارح شباب انقاذ الثوره اللى هما برضه مسلمين قرروا يعملوا نفس الشىء وبنشكرهم ع محبتهم دى
لكن السلفيين اخدنا ع وجودهم قدام كنايسنا متفجرين مش حارسين 
لكن زى ما قلت للسياسه حسابات اخرى
وبالنسبه للاصيل بتاع الاصاله الراجل الذوق اللى قال لا مهنيش النصارى وطلع تانى امبارح ع الفضائيات يقول انا محدش يجبرنى اهنى النصارى بعيدهم واللى اتهزأ بما فيه الكفايه من المسلمين المعتدلين ع صفحات اليوم السابع ورجع قال خلاص اهنى واحنا اساسا لا عاوزينه يهنى ولا ميهنيش بس يبعد عننا 
عرفت بقى مين اللى مش عارف هو عاوز ايه يا اخ ريد:heat:*


----------



## oesi no (27 ديسمبر 2011)

يعنى يا دونا انتى المفروض منصب ادارى عالى جدا 
الموضوع ده مكااااااانه مش هنا 
دة مكاااااااااانه تححححححححححت 
فى الترفيهى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *رئيس حزب الأصالة: لن نهنئ الأقباط بالعيد وهناك حاجز نفسى بيننا*
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> *السلفيون يشكلون لجاناً شعبية لحماية الكنائس فى أعياد الميلاد هههههههههه!!!!!!!!!!*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


وحياة النبى يا شيخ
ابقى رد انت على فتوى  الشيخ ياسر برهامى ان حكم من يوصل اى شخص للكنيسة 
انها معصية كبرى اكبر من معصية ان حد يوصل حد لكبارية 
وتيجى تقولى دلوقت بيعملوا لجان لحماية الكنيسة ههههههه


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> وحياة النبى يا شيخ
> ابقى رد انت على فتوى الشيخ ياسر برهامى ان حكم من يوصل اى شخص للكنيسة
> انها معصية كبرى اكبر من معصية ان حد يوصل حد لكبارية
> وتيجى تقولى دلوقت بيعملوا لجان لحماية الكنيسة ههههههه


 
ما هم برضوا كانوا ممكن يقولوا  ساويرس عمل كذا وغيره قال كذا
ولكن الناس مدت ايدها -- ميعجبش ايضا


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا عايزين اللى فى قلوبكوا مش النفاق
> 
> عايزة اقولك ان رئيس حزب الاصالة رجع فى كلامه وقال الاسطوانة المشروخة انا صحابى وجيرانى مسيحين و هعيد عليهم
> 
> وقال انه كان يقصد المسيحيون اللى بيلجأوا للغرب ويستقوا بيهم


 
وازاى نحكم على القلوب يا تاسونى


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*و احنا الكنيسة بتعلمنا نحب كل الناس لكن في الجوامع انت ادري بقي* *و ادي عينة بس مش كل الناس زيه *
*و السلفيين مين علشان يحمونا !!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*الحب يعنى نقول شكرا لمن يمد يده لنا*
*حتى لو مش محتاجينها*


----------



## scream man (27 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوة النكتة دي ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> وازاى نحكم على القلوب يا تاسونى



من التصرفات يا ريد


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا عارفين كويس يا اخ ريد*
> *ان السلفيين دول بالذات دمنا لسه مالى ايديهم *
> *طيب ما امبارح شباب انقاذ الثوره اللى هما برضه مسلمين قرروا يعملوا نفس الشىء وبنشكرهم ع محبتهم دى*
> *لكن السلفيين اخدنا ع وجودهم قدام كنايسنا متفجرين مش حارسين *
> ...


 
ايه ده يا دونا
انت بتحاسبى الناس على افعالهم ولا على نواياهم ؟


----------



## bob (27 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *و احنا الكنيسة بتعلمنا نحب كل الناس لكن في الجوامع انت ادري بقي* *و ادي عينة بس مش كل الناس زيه *
> *و السلفيين مين علشان يحمونا !!!
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *الحب يعنى نقول شكرا لمن يمد يده لنا*
> *حتى لو مش محتاجينها*


*شكرا علي ايه يا حبيبي
ده مش اختصاصة اصلا ده كده بيفرض نفسه " محشور" بالبلدي يعني*


----------



## zezza (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*دونا فى غلط فى الطباعة حبيبتى ..اتاكدى تانى كدة 
اكيد هيعملوا لجان شعبية يحرقوا بيها و يسبوا اللى داخل و اللى خارج 

بيحاولوا يصلحوا صورتهم المشوهة ..بس خلاص ماعدش ينفع اللى فى القلب بان و ظهر من ناس ما تعرفش معنى المحبة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه حلوه النكته دي فعلا
ودا من ايه دا بقي ومن امتي الحونيه دي كلها

علي راي المثل حاميها حراميها 
بس دول
يبقوا حاميها حرقوها

ههههههه

حد يقولوهم خليكم في نفسكم احنا مش محتاجيين حاميه بشريه 
من اي حد مهما كانت سلطته
عندنا اقوي حمايه في الكون كله ومش ارضيه 
دي حمايه الهيه سماويه 
واحنا واثقيين فيها لانها عادله


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> ما هم برضوا كانوا ممكن يقولوا  ساويرس عمل كذا وغيره قال كذا
> ولكن الناس مدت ايدها -- ميعجبش ايضا


لا وحياتك عاوز تجيبلى واحد من اللى جايب سيرتهم هاجم عقيدتك ؟؟؟
وسيبك بس من  مدوا ايديهم دى
كفاية عاوزين يا خدوا جزية عشان مش   بؤمن بديانة غير اللى هما عليها
ومتقوليش محنا بندفع  الزكاة
عاوز اقولك وانا مالى بكدة ديانتك طالبة منك كدة تدفع مش تدفع ميخصنيش
بس هاقولك برضة منا انجيلى بيقولى ادفع العشور عن دخلك بس مش مفيش حاجة اسمها اجبارى
حلوة ادفع اجبارى دى بلاهة وتخلف منطقى بلا حدود عندما تقوم بشىء مكرة علية


----------



## ميرنا (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لمحبتهم والهنا يحمينا ومفيش حاجة بتحصل الا بسماح منة مش جبروت منهم الهنا ايدو دايرة الكون بادق تفاصيلة


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*لاياعم شكرا ليك وعلى مجهودا  العظيم  دة 
لكن الحماية ابتاعتنا افضل  
لان الحراس ابتاعنا هو رب المجد وملك الملوك ورب الارباب 
 شوف انت ياعم لما ملك  ومش اى ملك دة ملك الملوك يكون هو اللى بيحميك  اروح ادور على مين  بعد منة 
 شكرا  مش عايزين   رب المجد وملك الملوك ورب الارباب هو الحارس الحقيقى لاتقلق ​*


----------



## Twin (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*علشان تبقي منهم فيهم *
*الأرهابيين يفجروها والسلفيين يقفلوا الببان ... علشان ال عدد يبقي في الليمون *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحامي هو المسيح و من يعلم ماذا سيحدث ان حرسونا هم فالله يستعمل اسوء الاشياء لاجل مجده فلننظر و نري هل هم صادقون ام لا...ربنا يزرع في قلبهم السلام بس*

*بالنسبه للاخ ريد احنا عارفين احنا عاوزين ايه كويس*

*الوسطيه بتاعت زمان زمان الي هو التلاتينات و الاربعينات ينفع؟؟؟*

*و اعتقد انه الاخ عادل عفيفي ضد تلك الروح تماما*

*اسهل دلوقت؟؟؟*

*سلام*​


----------



## ابـ عمر ـو (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> شكرا لمحبتهم والهنا يحمينا ومفيش حاجة بتحصل الا بسماح منة مش جبروت منهم الهنا ايدو دايرة الكون بادق تفاصيلة



رد محترم يدل على عقلانية صاحبه وسعة صدرة تحياتى الكامله


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> من التصرفات يا ريد


 
وتفتكرى تصرفهم ده  شىء سىء يا تاسونى


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> وتفتكرى تصرفهم ده  شىء سىء يا تاسونى



لما يقولوا كلام من يومين و الكلام بقدرة قادر يتغير

يبقى نفااااق ومحاولة للظهور فى الصورة

او انهم يقدروا يحموا


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> لا وحياتك عاوز تجيبلى واحد من اللى جايب سيرتهم هاجم عقيدتك ؟؟؟
> وسيبك بس من مدوا ايديهم دى
> كفاية عاوزين يا خدوا جزية عشان مش بؤمن بديانة غير اللى هما عليها
> ومتقوليش محنا بندفع الزكاة
> ...


 
لا كتييير
من نوعية  القران محرف وانتم ضيوف والقصة  اياهة


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه يوهوووووووووووووى واحنا اية ذنبا يعنى نشوف الخلق دى يوم العيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حركات وافلام هندية منهم 
وساللمى ع امبابة


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لما يقولوا كلام من يومين و الكلام بقدرة قادر يتغير
> 
> يبقى نفااااق ومحاولة للظهور فى الصورة
> 
> او انهم يقدروا يحموا


وليه ناخدهم بذنب غيرهم
وهم لم يفعلوا بالمثل


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

معلش ثوانى 
انت يا ريد بتحاول تدافع عن مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفكر انك هتعدل الصورة ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دمنا مغرق ايادى السلفين ودى مفهاش نقاش
حركات بقة حماية ولا حصانة ولا تاكل معنا من الاخر
ومش معنا احنا وبس
بل مع البلد كلها
وفر ع روحك مجهود الدفاع ودور المحامى​


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الحامي هو المسيح و من يعلم ماذا سيحدث ان حرسونا هم فالله يستعمل اسوء الاشياء لاجل مجده فلننظر و نري هل هم صادقون ام لا...ربنا يزرع في قلبهم السلام بس*​
> 
> *بالنسبه للاخ ريد احنا عارفين احنا عاوزين ايه كويس*​
> *الوسطيه بتاعت زمان زمان الي هو التلاتينات و الاربعينات ينفع؟؟؟*​
> ...


 
تفتكرى يا تروث ان عرضهم ده  مش وسطية ؟
 وتفتكرى ان المسيحين الان هم  مسيحين الثلاثينيات والاربعينيات ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> وليه ناخدهم بذنب غيرهم
> وهم لم يفعلوا بالمثل



مين دول اللى لم يفعلوا المثل ؟؟

هو برهامى وعبد المنعم دول مش سلفيين ولا ايه نظامهم


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> معلش ثوانى
> انت يا ريد بتحاول تدافع عن مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مفكر انك هتعدل الصورة ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دمنا مغرق ايادى السلفين ودى مفهاش نقاش
> ...



زى ما قولتى دفاع اعمى بدون وجه حق


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> معلش ثوانى​
> انت يا ريد بتحاول تدافع عن مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مفكر انك هتعدل الصورة ولا اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دمنا مغرق ايادى السلفين ودى مفهاش نقاش
> ...


 لا طبعا يا رانيا
انا مش بدافع  ولا بجمل حد
انا فقط  بوضح تناقض رد فعلكم


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مين دول اللى لم يفعلوا المثل ؟؟
> 
> هو برهامى وعبد المنعم دول مش سلفيين ولا ايه نظامهم


 
هو ساويرس و بيشوى  دول مش مسيحين ولا ايه نظامهم :t9:
ورغم ذلك عرضوا الدفاع عن كنائسهم  ولم ياخذوا باقى المسيحين بذنبهم


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرنا قال:


> شكرا لمحبتهم والهنا يحمينا ومفيش حاجة بتحصل الا بسماح منة مش جبروت منهم الهنا ايدو دايرة الكون بادق تفاصيلة


 
هذا هو الرد المتوقع من المسيحى الحقيقى
تحياتى


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> هو ساويرس و بيشوى  دول مش مسيحين ولا ايه نظامهم :t9:
> ورغم ذلك عرضوا الدفاع عن كنائسهم  ولم ياخذوا باقى المسيحين بذنبهم



وهو ساويرس نافقكم ولا قال انه بيكرهم وبعدين قال هيحميكم

ومع ذلك المسيحين انتقضوا

احنا بنتكلم على اللى ب 100 كلمة وكل يوم بحال

السلفيين منافقين متحاولش تدافع دفاع اعمى عنهم

برده مردتش وبتتهرب انت قولت ناخدهم بذنب غيرهم برهامى وعبد المنعم هما هما مش غيرهم ؟؟ ايه ردك


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

تناقض اية اللى ف الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت اللى بتدافع وخلاص 
الا مين ياعم ريد اللى ولع كنيسة امبابة؟؟


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مال ساويرس ناو بالحوار
بتقارن مين بمين؟؟؟؟؟
هو ساويريس طلع بيشتم ف حد منكم؟
بيعمل فتاوى ف الانتخابات
بيحرق ولا بيولع ف الجوامع؟
ياعم خالينا قعدنين ساكيتن
وبخصوص الحماية احنا ف بلد فيها جيش وشرطة( مين دول السلفين عشان يحمونا؟؟؟؟؟؟)
ولا عايزين حماية حد من اساسة
الحامى هو رب الارباااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> مال ساويرس ناو بالحوار
> بتقارن مين بمين؟؟؟؟؟
> هو ساويريس طلع بيشتم ف حد منكم؟
> بيعمل فتاوى ف الانتخابات
> ...


 

يعنى هو لو حد عزمك على الغدا
معنى كده انك مش لاقيه تكلى


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> يعنى هو لو حد عزمك على الغدا
> معنى كده انك مش لاقيه تكلى



شكلك بترد على الكلام الى يعجبك بس

وكلامتك قليل ومبتوضحش حاجة كلام عايم وملوش معنى


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه انت سبت كل الكلام ومسكت ف عزومة الحماية من الاخوة الافاضل السلفين؟
طيب اقوللك تخيل ككدة لو (س) جة ولع ف بيتك وقتل عياللك
وبعدين (س) رجع بعدها بكام شهر
وقاللك انا هتبرع واتطوع واتنازل واتكرم واحمى بيتك من شر الزمان
هيكون اية رد فعل حضرتك مع المدعو (س)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اوع تقولى العفو عند المقدرة عشان مش اضحك


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكلك بترد على الكلام الى يعجبك بس
> 
> وكلامتك قليل ومبتوضحش حاجة كلام عايم وملوش معنى


 
معنى الكلام يا تاسونى انه احنا عارفين انكم مش مستنين حماية من حد
بس انتى بتحكمى على الافعال ولا على النوايا


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انت سبت كل الكلام ومسكت ف عزومة الحماية من الاخوة الافاضل السلفين؟
> طيب اقوللك تخيل ككدة لو (س) جة ولع ف بيتك وقتل عياللك
> وبعدين (س) رجع بعدها بكام شهر
> وقاللك انا هتبرع واتطوع واتنازل واتكرم واحمى بيتك من شر الزمان
> ...


انت متاكدة ان (س) الولع هو  (س ) اتطوع


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه بجد بتضحكنى
لاء ص هى اللى ولعت ف روحها
س دة كفاااااااءة وحنين اوى
 اوع تصدق الفيدوهات ولا اى تصريح يتقال عن س
اوووووووووووع


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههه بجد بتضحكنى
> لاء ص هى اللى ولعت ف روحها
> س دة كفاااااااءة وحنين اوى
> اوع تصدق الفيدوهات ولا اى تصريح يتقال عن س
> اوووووووووووع


 
كدة وضح ان محدودية الفكر هى سبب تناقض المواقف


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*خلاص يا بشر متعملوش كده ف نفسكوااا
كفايه حوار مالهوش لزوم ليجى مووون يولع ف الموضوع وف الردود وف السلفيين هههههه
اللى عاوز يجى يحرس يتفضل بس معلشى بقى هيتفتش الاول زيادة استحرااس يعنى*


----------



## red333 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا بشر متعملوش كده ف نفسكوااا*
> *كفايه حوار مالهوش لزوم ليجى مووون يولع ف الموضوع وف الردود وف السلفيين هههههه*
> *اللى عاوز يجى يحرس يتفضل بس معلشى بقى هيتفتش الاول زيادة استحرااس يعنى*


 

يعنى نيجى نحرس-- تمام كدة
انا شخصيا قررت اروح انام
تصبحوا على خير


----------



## fouad78 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

يوم الأحد الماضي عيَّدنا في سوريا عيد الميلاد المجيد بقلوب جريحة
بسبب تفجيري دمشق قبلها بيومين
وألغت جميع الكنائس التهاني بعد القداديس الإحتفالية فيها

أصلي من قلبي أن تحتفلوا بميلاد الرب بدون ألم أو دموع

وأما بالنسبة للسلفين
فمن خلال تعاليمهم الدينية ومن خلال تاريخ أسود مدته أكثر من 1400 سنة
أستغرب منهم أن يُقدموا على مثل هذا التصرف

لكن إذا أرادوا أن يحموا الكنيسة (كما يقولون) برأيي المتواضع فليفعلوا ذلك
فلربما تكون هذه بداية النهاية لتاريخ أسود طويل

نحن نتصرف بوداعة الحمامة ولكن ليعلموا أننا نملك أيضاً حكمة الحية
​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> معنى الكلام يا تاسونى انه احنا عارفين انكم مش مستنين حماية من حد
> بس انتى بتحكمى على الافعال ولا على النوايا



طبعا بحكم على الافعال

بس لما تبقى الافعال متضاربة يوم يمين ويوم شمال

لااازم نشك فى النايا ومن الافعال بنكتشف النوايا على حقيقتها


----------



## tasoni queena (27 ديسمبر 2011)

> يعنى نيجى نحرس-- تمام كدة
> انا شخصيا قررت اروح انام
> تصبحوا على خير



ههههههههههه هنسلم القط مفتاح القرار

انا بقول برده تقوم تنام احسن عشان انت هنجت بترد على حاجات وتسيب حاجات


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ما يكملوا جميلهم ويساعدوا في بناء الكنائس؟


----------



## rania79 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه يالا النوم مفيد برضة


----------



## هالة الحب (28 ديسمبر 2011)

لا اجد كلام مناسب اقوله لذلك الصمت افضل.


----------



## BITAR (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*ونحب نسمع اغنية
السلفيين اهمه حيوية وعزم وقوه
*​


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لا كتييير
> من نوعية  القران محرف وانتم ضيوف والقصة  اياهة


ههههههههه اضحك يعنى
وانتوا مش بتقولوا  الانجيل محرف ظالمين احنا
د ة انت ايمانك قائم على انجيلى محرف ولا خد قالك لا مش ينفع تؤمن بكدة
موضوع ضيوف دة وغيرة دى افكار سياسية تاريخية ناس مقتنعة بيها
مقولوش ان الجامع بتاعك اسؤا من الكبارية
مقولوش ادفع جزية عشان انت ايمانك مختلف ههههههه
المسيحيين فى مصر قبل الاسلام بقرون شىء تارخى لا ينكرة الاعمى حتى
الزميل ريد  اعمل عقلك والمنطق فى الافكار السلفية اولا قبل ان تتحدث عن محدودية الفكر


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*طيب ايه بالصلى ع النبى نقفل الموضوع ؟
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاخ بيقولي هل مسيحيين مصر الان مثل الثلاثينات و الاربعينات هقول له لما ما يبقاش فيه التيارات المتشدده بتاعت دلوقت كله هيبقي تمام صدقني ايام دلوقتي في مصر مش زي زمان ابدا...*

*البترودولار و عمايله في مصر عزيزي...*

*و مره تانيه بقول ربنا يزرع السلام في قلوب هؤلاء*

*سلام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص يا بشر متعملوش كده ف نفسكوااا
> كفايه حوار مالهوش لزوم ليجى مووون يولع ف الموضوع وف الردود وف السلفيين هههههه
> اللى عاوز يجى يحرس يتفضل بس معلشى بقى هيتفتش الاول زيادة استحرااس يعنى*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب ايه بالصلى ع النبى نقفل الموضوع ؟
> *



*قلتلكوش حاجه انا :ranting:
معلشى يا مووون ده موضوع سبيشيااال والعيد فرحه بقى :kap:*


----------



## rania79 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طيب ايه بالصلى ع النبى نقفل الموضوع ؟
> *


اوبااااااااااز الكبير وصل اهو:t33:
معايا حتة شمع احمر استيراد صينى ابعتهاللك ياكبير؟
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

لا سيبة شوية مينا
عشان بس يشوف بس افكارهم عاملة ازاى


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*ينقل للترفيهى :new6:
قصدى العام 
*


----------



## miraam (28 ديسمبر 2011)

دا انا قريت ان الاخوان كمان حيعملوا لجان ....كدا السلفيين و الاخوان و المسلمين المعتدلين الى هما اساسا بادروا بالموضوع دا من الاول زيادة على الشرطة و الجيش و يمكن كمان الوفد و الكتلة... دا حيبقى زحمة و لا طوابير الانتخابات احنا كدا مش حنعرف ندخل الكنايس يا جدعان على ما نوصل حيكون القداس خلص


----------



## Alexander.t (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قلتلكوش حاجه انا :ranting:
> معلشى يا مووون ده موضوع سبيشيااال والعيد فرحه بقى :kap:*


* هههههههههه خلاص عشان خاطر مصر نسيبه المره دى*


rania79 قال:


> اوبااااااااااز الكبير وصل اهو:t33:
> معايا حتة شمع احمر استيراد صينى ابعتهاللك ياكبير؟
> ههههههههههههههه


* لا زهقان من الصينى خلينا فى الامريكى او اليابانى*
*اى حاجه اصليه كده هههههههههه*


grges monir قال:


> لا سيبة شوية مينا
> عشان بس يشوف بس افكارهم عاملة ازاى


*ولا تزعل يا جرجس ادينى نقلته خالص وبقى تحت اشراف الاخت دونا نبيل جازاها الله عنا خير :t13:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلفيين عندهم مشكلة من أي حاجة اسمها نجيب.
 نجيب محفوظ.
 نجيب ساويرس.
 نجيب بيره.
 نجيب نسوان*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

> دا انا قريت ان الاخوان كمان حيعملوا لجان ....كدا السلفيين و الاخوان و  المسلمين المعتدلين الى هما اساسا بادروا بالموضوع دا من الاول زيادة على  الشرطة و الجيش و يمكن كمان الوفد و الكتلة... دا حيبقى زحمة و لا طوابير  الانتخابات احنا كدا مش حنعرف ندخل الكنايس يا جدعان على ما نوصل حيكون  القداس خلص



لاء انا سمعت ان الاخوان هما اللى هيوزعوا الكحك والبسكوت ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو يرفض حماية السلفيين للكنائس فى الأعياد*



*أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو رفضه لقيام السلفيين بحماية الكنائس المصرية فى احتفاليات بداية رأس السنة وأعياد الميلاد خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.

وأوضح أعضاء الاتحاد عبر صفحتهم الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" عن رفضهم لأى تعاون من قبل السلفيين لحماية الكنائس بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد، قبل الاعتذار للأقباط عن إعلان حزب الأصالة السلفى عن رفضه لتقديم التهنئة للكنيسة المصرية بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد، حيث قام أعضاء الاتحاد بنشر إحالة على صفحتهم نصها كالآتى "نرفض قيام السلفيين بأى وجود لحماية الكنائس بوضوح احنا مش متحتاجين منهم حاجه خالص اللى كفرونا وأعلنوا عدم التهنئة لنا فى العيد ليس لهم مكان وسطنا إلا بعد الاعتذار".

وقد أثار هذه الحالة عددا من التعليقات بين مؤيد ومعارض على الصفحة حيث قال أحدهم " كده صح بقى"، وقال اخر "دى عالم متخلفة متشغلوش بالكم بيهم"، وأضاف ثالث "ولا حتى بعد الاعتذار"، فى حين علق رابع قائلا "بس حزب الزبالة بس هو الى قال الكلام ده .. و حتى حزب النور رقض الكلام ده ... بلاش نجمع الكل و لو حد مد ايده بالمحبة ..نمد ايدينا بكل الحب".

كان مجلس أمناء السلفيين، قد أعلن عن تشكيل لجاناً شعبية لتأمين الكنائس فى احتفالات عيد الميلاد المجيد، وقال الشيخ حسن محمد كامل، رئيس لجنة الإعلام بمجلس الأمناء، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": نقوم حالياً بتشكيل لجان لتأمين وحماية كنائس إخواننا الأقباط خلال أعياد الميلاد، حتى لا تكون هناك أى تعديات عليها، وسيتم توزيع تلك اللجان وفق الانتشار الجغرافى للكنائس".

وأضاف كامل: "الهدف من تلك اللجان هو هدم أى ترتيبات لهدم استقرار مصر، وحماية كافة طوائف الشعب، وهذا من صميم شرع الله.*


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعا بحكم على الافعال
> 
> بس لما تبقى الافعال متضاربة يوم يمين ويوم شمال
> 
> لااازم نشك فى النايا ومن الافعال بنكتشف النوايا على حقيقتها


 
طيب هو  عاملك بافعال غيرك عشان تعامليه بافعال غبره


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

> طيب هو  عاملك بافعال غيرك عشان تعامليه بافعال غبره



نفس الكلام اللى قولته امبارح وكان ردى

مين غيره ده اللى قال الكلام هو نفسه برهامى والشحات وهما سلفيين 

اللى قال كده هو هو اللى عايز يحمينا انهاردة

بتكرر كلامك ليه ؟


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههههه اضحك يعنى
> وانتوا مش بتقولوا الانجيل محرف ظالمين احنا
> د ة انت ايمانك قائم على انجيلى محرف ولا خد قالك لا مش ينفع تؤمن بكدة
> 
> ...


 
*كان يروح يناظر فى مجمع البحوث مش يعلنها فى مؤتمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا اخ ريد لازم تفهم أننا معندناش مشكله مع المسلم المعتدل اللى بتغلبه انسانيته ولسه ضميره  حى
مشكلتنا مع السلفيين نابعه من كراهيتهم المعلنه دايمااا لينا
اختلاق اى مشكله لهدم كنيسه وكأنهم ممثلين المحليات
تكرار حوادث حرق الكنايس والحجج مختلفه مره بنت اسلمت ومره صليب مرفوع
طلوع شيوخهم ع الفضائيات بفتاوى واقتراحات مالهاش اى داعى مره فرض جزيه ومره مفيش ولايه لمسيحى ومره مالهمش عندنا محبه
حتى السياسيين منهم مش قادرين يداروا عداوتهم لينا مش هنهنيهم ف اعيادهم مواصلاتنا متودهمش كنايسهم
 هاتلى حادث واحد من ناحيتنا 
شاورلى ع انسان مسيحى واحد اتكلم بالسوء عن اى مسلم ودعا لقتله ولا اجتنابه ف الطريق
بتستغرب ليه اننا مش قادرين نمد ايدينا لايديهم الممدوده 
علشان ايديهم مليانه دمممممم
انت مستحيل تحس باللى احنا حاسينه لان الدم ده مش لحد يهمك مع انه مصرى زيك !!
يا اخ ريد احنا مش جزء من لعبتهم السياسيه ولا أحنا هنطاطى خوف منهم ولا من غيرهم
خليك واثق ان القله العدديه مش معناها ابداااا موقف ضعيف لان
ربنا موجود*


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

* بلاش نجمع الكل و لو حد مد ايده بالمحبة ..نمد ايدينا بكل الحب".*

                       -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ده البكلم فيه با جماعة
وهو فى ناس متفقة معايا


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*متنسوش اننا فى انتخابات .... والحرب خدعة .... ويجوز الكذب فى ثلاث

السلفيين فى امبابه كانوا بيهتفوا قدام الكنايس " اللى يحب ام النور .... ينتتخب حزب النور" ....*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 ديسمبر 2011)

> *متنسوش اننا فى انتخابات .... والحرب خدعة .... ويجوز الكذب فى ثلاث
> 
> السلفيين فى امبابه كانوا بيهتفوا قدام الكنايس " اللى يحب ام النور .... ينتتخب حزب النور" ....*



بالضبط كده ده اللى بحاول افهمه لريد

انا مش بجمع كله فى سلة واحدة

انا بقول اللى عملوا ده هما اللى عايزين يعملوا ده وهما اللى كمان يومين هيخترعوا حاجة ثالثة يعنى نفاااااااااق


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا اخ ريد لازم تفهم أننا معندناش مشكله مع المسلم المعتدل اللى بتغلبه انسانيته ولسه ضميره حى*
> *مشكلتنا مع السلفيين نابعه من كراهيتهم المعلنه دايمااا لينا*
> *اختلاق اى مشكله لهدم كنيسه وكأنهم ممثلين المحليات*
> *تكرار حوادث حرق الكنايس والحجج مختلفه مره بنت اسلمت ومره صليب مرفوع*
> ...


 
اسمحي لى  يا دونا فى شىء لازم الفت نظرك ليه -- وهو نظرة المسيحين للسلفين
- اولا لازم تعرفى ان السلفين مش شخص او  كتلة واحدة
وانما دول  اتجاهات كتير ومجموعات متنوعة 
وانا شخصيا لى اعتراضات على كثيرين منهم وعلى اتجاهتهم الفكرية ولكن هناك اخرون غير ذلك 
-فمنهم  الذى فهم الدين غلط
- ومنهم من يتحرك  باشارة من امن الدولة ليقول ماذا يريدون  فى الوقت الذى يؤيدون وهذا غصب عنه  ( لا اقبله وقد اعذره )
- ومنهم الشخص الراقى المتحضر

ولكن للاسف المسيحين ينظرون اليهم من خلال افلام عادل امام
ويعتقدون ان هذا هو السلفى
ولذلك اقول انه يجب ان تحكموا بالافعال ولا تاخذوا احد بذنب الاخر


اما مسالة القتل  فطبعا انا مقدر شعورك
بس يا ريت من خليش  عواطفنا  تجعلنا نظلم  اخريين ايضا كانوا مظلومين
لان السلفى الى مبارك موته من التعذيب عشان يلبسها له   اهله ايضا يستحقوا العطف

اما بالنسبة لى فقتل اى شخص ظلم  لا يفرق معى عقيدته
لانه من قتلها كانما قتل الناس جميعا

اما مسالة العدد فصدقينى  انتم فقط من تنظرون اليها


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اسمحي لى  يا دونا فى شىء لازم الفت نظرك ليه -- وهو نظرة المسيحين للسلفين
> - اولا لازم تعرفى ان السلفين مش شخص او  كتلة واحدة
> وانما دول  اتجاهات كتير ومجموعات متنوعة
> وانا شخصيا لى اعتراضات على كثيرين منهم وعلى اتجاهتهم الفكرية ولكن هناك اخرون غير ذلك
> ...



مش عارفه ليه حاسه ان الاخ ريد مش عايش في مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اسمحي لى  يا دونا فى شىء لازم الفت نظرك ليه -- وهو نظرة المسيحين للسلفين
> - اولا لازم تعرفى ان السلفين مش شخص او  كتلة واحدة
> وانما دول  اتجاهات كتير ومجموعات متنوعة
> وانا شخصيا لى اعتراضات على كثيرين منهم وعلى اتجاهتهم الفكرية ولكن هناك اخرون غير ذلك
> ...



*يعنى هى المشكله دلوقتى انت لخصتها ف نظرتنا احنا للسلفيين لان مش كلهم متشددين
طيب جميل
خلينى مع كلامك
فين هما بقى السلفيين المعتدلين دول لا بنشوفهم ع فضائيات ولا ف زيارات للكنايس ف اى مناسبه ولا بنقرالهم مقالاات
لعل اللى مانعهم عن الاعلان عن محبتهم لينا يكون خير
الحقيقه ان اى مسلم معتدل عرفته ف حياتى هو مش سلفى
وبجد بجد بتمنى اشوف كل مسلم ف مصر بيفكر وبيتعامل معانا زى الاستاذ الدكتور المحترم دارس الشريعه والناطق بالحق الدكتور محمد ابو حامد هذا السياسى الصاعد الواعد اللى بتمنى بجد انى يوم اقابله واسلم عليه لانه مع كل مره بسمعه بيرجعلى الامل من جديد ف البلد دى 
يا اخ ريد احنا نظرتنا للامر مش ضيقه لدرجة اننا نحكم عن طريق افلام عادل امام او غيره
ولا حتى من اراء بنسمعها ليل نهار
ف افعال وتصرفااات وشهداااااء دمهم لسه بيصرخ لان حقهم لسه مجاش
عاوزه بس اقنعك بشىء
احنا مش بنكره المسلمين واللى بيكرهم مينفعش يكون مسيحى
الهنا اله محبه وأمرنا نحب حتى اعدائنا
واتمنى تكون دعوتهم صادقه حتى لو كانت لغرض سياسى بس تدوم
اتمناهم كلهم يكونوا زى احمد صديق جوز اختى اللى اتصل العيد اللى فات وسأله هتروحوا تصلوا ف انهى كنيسه علشان هاجى انا وشوية مسلمين من اصحابى يحرسوا الكنيسه
صدقنى بأمانه يومها بكيت من اللفته الجمييله دى
ربنا يهدى*


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى هى المشكله دلوقتى انت لخصتها ف نظرتنا احنا للسلفيين لان مش كلهم متشددين*
> *طيب جميل*
> *خلينى مع كلامك*
> *فين هما بقى السلفيين المعتدلين دول لا بنشوفهم ع فضائيات ولا ف زيارات للكنايس ف اى مناسبه ولا بنقرالهم مقالاات*
> ...


 
اسف يا دونا الجزء الاخير مش  مستوعبه
هل جوز اختك مسلم
هل يعرف ارائك فى المسلمين


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*الطائفة المعمدانية تهنئ "الأصالة" السلفى بالعام الجديد*





الدكتور بطرس فلتاؤس - رئيس الطائفة المعمدانية الكتابية الأولى بمصر​*هنأ الدكتور بطرس فلتاؤس- رئيس الطائفة المعمدانية الكتابية الأولى بمصر- رئيس حزب الأصالة- الذى رفض تهنئة الأقباط، قائلاً له "الله محبة..كل سنة وأنت طيب يا رئيس حزب الأصالة.. نحن مصريون وليس كفاراً".

كما هنأ كل الطوائف المسيحية والمسلمين والعالم بعيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد، كما هنأ المصريين بقرب مرور عام على الثورة المصرية.

الطائفة استنكرت ما أثير حول عدم جواز تهنئة المسيحيين أو الكنيسة بعيد الميلاد المجيد، مؤكدة فى بيان لها اليوم "هذه الأمور تؤدى إلى الكراهية، ولكن نحن كطائفة أو مسيحيين سنقدم التهنئة لجميع المسلمين بصفة عامة، حتى من لم يهنئنا أو كفَّروا من سيهنئنا بالعيد، وسنقدم لهم الحب الذى علمنا إياه السيد المسيح ".

و أدانت الطائفة المعمدانية، فى البيان، الاعتداءات التى تمت فى نيجيريا وقالت "نحن نصلى لأجل أن يسود السلام جميع أنحاء العالم"، مطالبة المجلس العسكرى بالوقوف ضد إصدار قانون طائفى جديد يطبق على فئة ولا يطبق على أخرى؛ لأن هذه الأمور تعنى عدم تطبيق المواطنة، كما تعد غير دستورية؛ لأن الجميع متساوون فى الحقوق والواجبات.
وحذرت الطائفة من خطورة إصدار قانون طائفى، وقالت: نصلى للرب أن يحفظ بلادنا مصر كوحدة واحدة، معلنة رفضها أى تدخل أمريكى فى شئون مصر أو الأقباط.*
*علشان بس تعرف الفرق يا ريد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> اسف يا دونا الجزء الاخير مش  مستوعبه
> هل جوز اختك مسلم
> هل يعرف ارائك فى المسلمين



*ههههههههه لالالا جوز اختى لسه مسيحى والحمدوو لله 
احمد ده صديقه وهو اللى مسلم
اتصل بجوز اختى ومراته ليلة العيد عاوز يعرف مكان الكنيسه اللى الاسره هتصلى فيها علشان يجى يقف قدامها
مالها ارائى ف المسلمين ؟؟*


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الطائفة المعمدانية تهنئ "الأصالة" السلفى بالعام الجديد*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
طبعا يا دونا  فى كمان اراء لرجال دين اخرين
بيقولوا عكس الكلام ده
بس القاعدة العامة ايييه
منعممش


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> طبعا يا دونا  فى كمان اراء لرجال دين اخرين
> بيقولوا عكس الكلام ده
> بس القاعدة العامة ايييه
> منعممش



*ميييييييييين وقال اييييييه :a82:
لا القاعده العامه عندنا كتابنا المقدس اللى بيقول 
غير مجازين عن شر بشر ولا عن شتيمه بشتيمه...بل بالعكس مباركين.....محبين حتي لاعدائنا*
*امتى بقى منعممش لما يطلع علينا شيخ سلفى وااااااااااااااااااااااحد
يوجهلنا رساله محبه واااااااااحده بس  تكون من القلب وبلا غرض سياسى
وعد منى وقتها مش هنعمم*


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههه لالالا جوز اختى لسه مسيحى والحمدوو لله *
> *احمد ده صديقه وهو اللى مسلم*
> *اتصل بجوز اختى ومراته ليلة العيد عاوز يعرف مكان الكنيسه اللى الاسره هتصلى فيها علشان يجى يقف قدامها*
> *مالها ارائى ف المسلمين ؟؟*


 
معلش انا قرات صديق   مثل نطق ابو بكر الصديق
مش تشكلى الكلمة

اسف مرة اخرى -- على اثارة اشمئزازك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> معلش انا قرات صديق   مثل نطق ابو بكر الصديق
> مش تشكلى الكلمة
> 
> اسف مرة اخرى -- على اثارة اشمئزازك



*لالالالالا عفوااا فين اشمئزازى ده !!
ع فكره انا كتبتها ع الطريقه الاسلاميه مش اكتر
ده احنا هنا متشبعيييين بيها
يدخل العضو الجديد من دول يبتدى كلامه ف الترحيب انا مسلم والحمد لله
وينهى كلامه الحمد لله ع نعمة الاسلام وكفانا بها نعمه
بس غريبه عمرها ما اثارت اشمئزازنا 
ولا هى بقى حكر ليكواا وحرام علينا نقولها :t33:*


----------



## red333 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لالالالالا عفوااا فين اشمئزازى ده !!*
> *ع فكره انا كتبتها ع الطريقه الاسلاميه مش اكتر*
> *ده احنا هنا متشبعيييين بيها*
> *يدخل العضو الجديد من دول يبتدى كلامه ف الترحيب انا مسلم والحمد لله*
> ...


 
لا انا اقصد  ان  كلمة ان جوز اختك مسلم 
ربما تثير اشمئزازك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> لا انا اقصد  ان  كلمة ان جوز اختك مسلم
> ربما تثير اشمئزازك



*لا ولا ربما ولا حاجه
ده تخمين غلط خالص
واذا كان بعد كل حادث بيروحلنا فيه كام شهيد بتلاقى بعض التجاوزات والهجوم مننا اعتقد عذرنا معانا فالضعف البشرى والالم النفسى ليهم احكامهم *


----------



## grges monir (28 ديسمبر 2011)

red333 قال:


> *كان يروح يناظر فى مجمع البحوث مش يعلنها فى مؤتمر*


بجد انا مبسوط منك
جاوبت انت على اللى قولتة كلة دلوقت ههههه
ومالة يروح يقول بس بالمناسبة هو الكلام الى بيتقال عن الانجيل والكنايس بيرحوا يقولوة فى مؤتمرات كنسية عشان يسمعوا الرودد !!!!!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*ذهب كهنة السويس الأرثوذكس لأعضاء مجلس الشعب السلفيين وهنئوهم بفوزهم ....... *


----------

